# Dinner



## tonygearuk (Jun 12, 2012)

Here appears to be quite a few people in Piemonte Liguria area. Has anyone ever thought of trying to arrange a night out or dinner for brits or expats in the region. 

If I get enough replies showing interest I am happy to try and arrange in a central location. After all it's only 1 1/2 hous
Rs Torino to Genoa so half way is only 45 mins 

Post your comments then if there's many people there's no need to be shy about new meetings 

Tony


----------



## tonygearuk (Jun 12, 2012)

I wish I could type. Hous Rs should read hours!


----------

